# pain starting the day after period ends



## Stephanierh (Mar 17, 2012)

For almost a year now, I have had pain starting the day after my period ends. The first episode was pain on the lower left. Doctor told me I probably had a mild stomach virus and sent me home. Two months later the pain came back. It started on lower left and then eventually moved to the right side. I was told I was constipated (xray showed this ). The next few months the pain was mostly on lower left and occasionally right at the bottom edge of my rib cage on both sides. Eventually I had an ultrasound of my gallbladder which was normal and then a HIDA scan which was also normal. All bloodwork came back normal. The GI doctor I was sent to said I had IBS and sent me on my way. Within a week he called back and said he wanted me to have my gallbladder removed even though all the tests were normal. I declined to have surgery. The pain subsided for almost for months and had returned again. This time I have pain in lower right and it occasionally spreads up my right side. I also experienced a slight discomfort in my upper right thigh area. The symptoms this month started before my period for the first time. They always last about a week and tylenol and motrin only dull the pain a little. I begged for a CT scan which will be performed in two days to check my appendix. I have read online that some people have these exact symptoms and eventually find out that they have chronic appendicitis. Anyone else have these symptoms? Did you find an accurate diagnosis or helpful treatment?


----------

